# Double Triple Bypass



## Colorado Yooper

I was selected for the Double. I am just looking to see who was selected. If you were.
Also there is a Facebook page set up for those who are riding the Double. Its to find riding/training partners for the event and to pass along any info for the good of the group


----------



## frntrngcactus

I got in and so did my buddy. Looking to get some miles in as soon as possible. Will have to wait for the cold and snow to disappear. The second day will be interesting! So I am looking to start riding longer rides back to back. Let me know when you are out and about and hopefully our paths will cross.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Colorado Yooper said:


> I was selected for the Double. I am just looking to see who was selected. If you were.
> Also there is a Facebook page set up for those who are riding the Double. Its to find riding/training partners for the event and to pass along any info for the good of the group


You're nuts, but probably a bit easier from Avon to Evergreen at least.


----------



## Pablo

I'm jealous, though I think they should call it the "Sex-Tuple."


----------



## SkiLikeMe

I missed the deadline, but am hoping someone wimps out  and wants to sell their spot!


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You're nuts, but probably a bit easier from Avon to Evergreen at least.


+1 on the nuts. I've done the triple 3 times and that was enough for me.

One year we did talk to a guy heading out of the parking lot of the hotel on his way back to Evergreen. Nothing like another 120 miles unsupported.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> +1 on the nuts. I've done the triple 3 times and that was enough for me.
> 
> One year we did talk to a guy heading out of the parking lot of the hotel on his way back to Evergreen. Nothing like another 120 miles unsupported.


Yup...I remember doing it once after not training much and it was a death march from Frisco to Avon. I was almost too tired to enjoy the BBQ at the end. As slow as I was I still saw a bunch of people coming in hours after I did--as the sun was setting.


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yup...I remember doing it once after not training much and it was a death march from Frisco to Avon. I was almost too tired to enjoy the BBQ at the end. As slow as I was I still saw a bunch of people coming in hours after I did--as the sun was setting.


I never felt like I trained enough for that ride. Frisco to Copper always kicked me in the nuts. The last time I did it I set a timer on my computer to remind me to eat and drink. That helped quite a bit.

I was always amazed at how many folks came in after I did.


----------



## godot

Chain said:


> Frisco to Copper always kicked me in the nuts.


The bike path up to Copper is the worst part of the ride for me. Just a miserable slog. Not steep enough to feel like a real climb, but slow enough that you're not enjoying it.

I'm always amazed how late people roll into Avon. I have a lot of respect for them, as I don't have the patience to be on the bike that long. I prefer being done by 1:30 at the latest, that way I can watch the afternoon thunderstorms roll in from the comfort of a bar.

Good luck to those trying the double, should be fun.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> The bike path up to Copper is the worst part of the ride for me. Just a miserable slog. Not steep enough to feel like a real climb, but slow enough that you're not enjoying it.
> 
> I'm always amazed how late people roll into Avon. I have a lot of respect for them, as I don't have the patience to be on the bike that long. I prefer being done by 1:30 at the latest, that way I can watch the afternoon thunderstorms roll in from the comfort of a bar.
> 
> Good luck to those trying the double, should be fun.


The I-70 section from Georgetown is not a lot of fun either.


----------



## godot

Bocephus Jones II said:


> The I-70 section from Georgetown is not a lot of fun either.


That part didn't bug me that much. And with the new bike path from Bakerville to the ski area, the days of riding on the interstate should be over.

My favorite part of the ride - Swan Mtn Rd - fun to put the hammer down on your friends up that one.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

godot said:


> That part didn't bug me that much. And with the new bike path from Bakerville to the ski area, the days of riding on the interstate should be over.


Did not know there was a new bike path. Haven't done that ride for a while. I just didn't like riding on I-70 in 90+ degree heat with semi trucks flying by to your left.


----------



## AkbarnJeff

Avon to Evergreen is harder. Going to Avon, the easiest climb is last- Vail Pass. Going to Evergreen, the hardest climb is last- Squaw/Juniper. We rode reverse double Triple last year- Avon to Evergreen on Friday. Leaving Idaho Springs up toward Echo Lake into a hot headwind was brutal, and I love to climb. Seemed like forever. Riding home to Avon on Saturday seemed like a picnic in comparison.


----------



## enzo269

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You're nuts, but probably a bit easier from Avon to Evergreen at least.


I dont know about that... The climbing from Summit County HS up to the top of Loveland is going to be a complete bear... Their will be a nice long mostly downhill ride from Loveland to Idaho Springs, however that climb up to Echo Lake top of Squaw is going to be very hard after 100 miles in the saddle.. All three of the west to east passes are longer and steeper...


----------



## AkbarnJeff

That side of Loveland isn't bad. A gradual climb to A-Basin, then only a couple of miles of real climb to the top


----------



## Sherpa23

AkbarnJeff said:


> Avon to Evergreen is harder. Going to Avon, the easiest climb is last- Vail Pass. Going to Evergreen, the hardest climb is last- Squaw/Juniper. We rode reverse double Triple last year- Avon to Evergreen on Friday. Leaving Idaho Springs up toward Echo Lake into a hot headwind was brutal, and I love to climb. Seemed like forever. Riding home to Avon on Saturday seemed like a picnic in comparison.


I agree. I used to drive up on Friday and leave my car and ride home to Denver and leave from Denver on the day of the normal triple. At time I was married and my wife would start from Evergreen and I would catch her around Loveland and we would ride the rest of it together. To Avon, the ride got more enjoyable as we went. To Denver, the last climb really sapped the fun out of it and you would feel it approaching long before Idaho Springs.


----------



## godot

enzo269 said:


> I dont know about that... The climbing from Summit County HS up to the top of Loveland is going to be a complete bear... Their will be a nice long mostly downhill ride from Loveland to Idaho Springs, however that climb up to Echo Lake top of Squaw is going to be very hard after 100 miles in the saddle.. All three of the west to east passes are longer and steeper...


Not so sure all the climbs are longer and steeper, particularly Loveland.

Vail is definitely more difficult eastbound.
No Swan Mtn Rd on Sunday, riders will take Dillon Dam Rd.
Loveland is much easier heading east. ~1500 feet less climbing.
Squaw Pass is about the same either direction, this to me is the biggest challenge, as it is a harder climb than Vail Pass heading west to finish the ride. Also, after 30 miles of downhill the legs may take a bit of time to wake back up to the reality of climbing again.


----------



## enzo269

godot said:


> Not so sure all the climbs are longer and steeper, particularly Loveland.
> 
> Vail is definitely more difficult eastbound.
> No Swan Mtn Rd on Sunday, riders will take Dillon Dam Rd.
> Loveland is much easier heading east. ~1500 feet less climbing.
> Squaw Pass is about the same either direction, this to me is the biggest challenge, as it is a harder climb than Vail Pass heading west to finish the ride. Also, after 30 miles of downhill the legs may take a bit of time to wake back up to the reality of climbing again.


I guess it is all what u are taking into account.. If you are counting the approach to Loveland from Georgetown, than yes, there is more vertical ft gained. But the climb from eastside of Lake Dillon up to the top of Loveland is very long gradual climb, no flat sections and when you get to A Basin, the climb out of there is longer and steeper than the eastside.. I agree with you on fearing Squaw from Idaho Springs.. with 100 miles already in the legs, ugh, suffer fest!


----------



## frntrngcactus

*Tough Climb*



enzo269 said:


> But the climb from eastside of Lake Dillon up to the top of Loveland is very long gradual climb, no flat sections and when you get to A Basin, the climb out of there is longer !


I agree, the climb is very tough. Keystone to A Basin is a grind with no flat sections then after A-Basin the climb just gets steeper. I am not looking forward to that climb on the second day. It will be a challenge.


----------



## Lu-Max

I'm also a 2X3. Plan to put in at least a couple thousand miles before then.


----------



## JohnHemlock

They do this over 2 days?

Weak.


----------



## enzo269

JohnHemlock said:


> They do this over 2 days?
> 
> Weak.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tour

I picked up a friend at bakerville exit on 70 because his car broke down today, and the snow has melted enough that you can see the bike lane a little. it looks way better than riding on 70


----------



## jimrolf

The climb over Loveland from West to East is a definite bear. I've done it both ways. Maybe it's because I always take a break at Loveland Ski Area before going up and over, but coming the other way is significantly longer. I fear going West to East, but not the other way around.


----------



## enzo269

jimrolf said:


> The climb over Loveland from West to East is a definite bear. I've done it both ways. Maybe it's because I always take a break at Loveland Ski Area before going up and over, but coming the other way is significantly longer. I fear going West to East, but not the other way around.


Agreed Jim.. I have ridden all of these passes countless times from both sides. Anyone who thinks east to west is harder is fooling themselves a bit.. All three climbs west to east over the passes are steeper and longer. After the long downhill from Loveland Ski Basin to Idaho Springs, you'll have over a 100 miles in the legs, and having to make that climb up and over Squaw Pass and down to Evergreen during the heat of the day with the sun in your face is gonna be very tough..


----------



## Colorado Yooper

*Its over*

Now that I have completed the Double in pretty good shape, I think that I will try to do it again next year. I think I need to do one or two things different next year. 
One is to shed a little more weight (210) down to 200. Get a new lighter bike. I rode a cross/touring bike which was fine if you want to ride and enjoy the scenery. I would like to see how fast it would take me if I just put my head down and pedaled. 

There was a few observations on this ride. Team Evergreen has the Evergreen to Avon ride nailed down. Great support and what a finish. Now the ride back was in itself grueling. Add on that the aid stations were not in the most appropriate spots. Frisco needed to be at Keystone and Georgetown in Idaho Springs. I think only water was needed at Juniper Pass. 

Some other guys have pointed this out, but I think the west to east was a tad bit harder.I thought the grind up the backside of Loveland was a pain. The ride up to Echo from Idaho Springs with 90 miles in your legs was the killer. I raced the rain down from Georgetown 9just got a little rained on near IS) and I took a break and took in some coffee and a Pepsi. I felt great after that. I then took off and was passing everybody left and right. About 3/4 up near the last rest area. I lost steam. I didnt bonk but the caffeine and adrenaline rush ended. The rest of the way up was a drag. I think if I had not had the coffee and pop I would have had a very horrible ride up.


----------

